# Isaiah Crowell.



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

With the Keith Marshall decision pending and no football to watch for a few weeks, I've been thinking a lot about Isaiah Crowell's first season as a dawg and the reaction that I see from fans.

I'm going to start by saying that I think Crowell had a good season.  He will be very close to 1000 yards when it is all said and done.  If I had told you on signing day last year that Crowell would have to start and had told you that he would be very close to 1000 yards by season's end, you probably would have been glad to take it.

I realize that numbers don't exist in a vacum and there are qualifiers.  Some people are disgusted with Crowell.  Some say they are done with him completely.  But I'll get to that in a minute.

If you are going to grade or judge Crowell's performance this season, you have to stop and consider what was asked of him along with the situation that he was thrust into if you have any interest in being fair about it.

He is 18 years old.  He was asked to be the man on an SEC football team as a true freshman.  But more than that, he was expected to dig the dawgs out of a hole that they had spent three years digging.  And he was expected to do so immediately.  Stop and think about the fact that UGA's top two rushers from a year ago were suddenly jettisoned from the team leaving Crowell on an island with the attention, hopes, and dreams, of an entire fan base placed on his 18 year old shoulders.  Do any of us think we could have handled that at 18 without screwing up?  

Yet despite all that, and as ridiculous as the expectations were, he nearly lived up to them.

Were there injuries?  Yes.  Did he seem to stay hurt and leave games early?  He did.

But what do we really know about his health?  Are we in team meetings?  Are we in the training room before or after practice?  No.  We form our opinions based on what we see on Saturday with a healthy dose rumor and suspicion fueled by how happy or unhappy we are with a player.  Through all the gripes about Crowell being "soft" I have maintained that he was probably hurt a lot worse than any of us knew.  Why would the coaches publicize this?  It makes a player into a target.  If a defense knows a player has a particular injury, they go after that injury.  Crowell did his best to play through it.  But he was playing highschool ball last year where he was a man among boys.  Football was easy for him until this fall.  He was heavily recruited by Alabama remember?  Do you think Nick Saban recruits bad football players?  Do you think he doesn't know a good one from a bad one?

Crowell got hit harder than he has ever been hit in his life this fall.  Not just in games either.  That could probably have been overcome.  You guys do realize that they hit in practice all week right?

Now, did IC help his case with the suspension?  He did not.  But are any of us really shoced that an 18 year old kid that probably hasn't had a tone of good influences in his life moved off to Athens GA as the new star running back and did something stupid in his first year?  Are we really so unreasonable that this is a big surprise to us?

I see lots of complaints about his "demeanor" on the sideline.  Number one, you are forming some very fixed opinions based on facial expressions.  Can you read his mind?  When he left the Kentucky game, some here accused him of sitting on the sideline and acting like he didn't care.  What I saw was him on the sideline, head in his hands, looking very frustrated that he couldn't play.

Now, he needs to stop the trash talk.  He's making himself look bad there.  I don;t like it and I don;t think he should be spared criticism for it.

But what I can't accept, is UGA "fans" booing the kid.  Really folks?  Booing one of our own?  Is that who we are?  Is that how we treat our players that we claim to love and support?  No excuse for it.  You're booing an 18 year old because he didn't live up to your outsized expectations.  

That sort of thing makes Mark Richt's "they've never been in the arena" talk a little more understandable.  

Also, if you are going to soak up these recruiting sites, follow highschool kids on twitter and hang on their every word, and crown them little kings before they ever touch the football on a college field, you have given up your right to complain about "thug" behavior or kids acting spoiled.  You are helping foster their entitlement mentality with your actions so you don't get to complain when they act entitled.

Booing our player?  Really?  If Marshall doesn't choose UGA, can you really get mad after he saw that?

I'm not saying Crowell is a saint.  I'm not saying he's the greatest UGA running back ever.  I'm not saying he can not or should not be criticized.  

All i'm saying is, lets be a little more patient before we decide he's a "bust".  Lets cheer the kid on rather than boo him.  Lets reserve judgement until the results are in.  He's not even done with his true freshman season.  We don;t know what he's going to be yet.

Lets act like grown men.  If we are going to act like spoiled children, we have no right to expect our players not to do the same.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 6, 2011)

That Boo-ing part is disgusting especially when aimed at a freshman.
As a "Fan", I definitely have the right to Boo,...and as a player, the player definitely has the responsibility to accept the Boo's,...but a freshman? ...If the Coach chooses to play him, then give him a chance.

I said before the season, that I had reservations about IC's maturity base upon some tweets, FB type material, that I'd seen.

He's a punk kid.

That doesn't mean that he can't mature into a fine player/person.

He has skills.

Saban wanted him as a "compliment" to Richardson/Lacy...IC's elusiveness vs. their power.

I think he had a good year, I'm not sure if he can mature, but if he does, he should do great things for UGA.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree somewhat.

I just hope all the rumors about his attitude are wrong. I agree he had a a tough situation but if he is not a team player and can't get his head right he will never be as good as he could be.

I look at Lattimore and he had a similar situation and handled the pressure well last year and carried the load.

Crowell did do well and injuries can't be avoided. Like I said I just hope he can adjust that attitude.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not so sure the fans were booing Crowell. They very well could have been, and some probably were, but when he was leaving the field, Ken 'Boo' Malcome was joining the huddle.

I thought he did well when he was playing. Like you said, he was hurt a lot more than most of us realize. For a true Freshman to come into the SEC with all the high expectations and _almost_ live up to them, he deserves some credit. Yes, the suspension probably hurt his image more than anything else. All we can do is hope he learned from it and matures.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 6, 2011)

agreed.  no bust, just let the kid mature and I expect him to make most defensive coordinators twitch randomly.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2011)

Saban woulda turned him into a STUD for sure!!


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 6, 2011)

Please explain to me how his is not a team player. He has said multiple times he takes himself out of games so a healthy back can come in and give his best until he catches his breath or gets checked out. Yall act like he is coming out and not wanting to go back in. The kids 18 years old for crying out loud. I guess all of yall who dont want him could have won the heisman as a freshman and the superbowl as a 19 year old and must be the baddest man in town also.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2011)

I just go off what ive seen out of other players. Lattimore for instance. Came out highly highly recruited. You cant tell me he didnt have the whole world on his shoulders last year. I didnt see much in the way of trash talkin gettin in others faces out of him. I didnt see much of him taking himself out of games. I didnt see much of him standing on the sideline laughin it up when a team player woulda been on the edge of the white line with his teammates that were playin. This is just me though..guess I like the kids that show class and humility and ive have yet to see this out of Crowell.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 6, 2011)

toyota4x4h said:


> Saban woulda turned him into a STUD for sure!!



And UGA won't?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> And UGA won't?



Ill prolly still be hangin round here in 2 seasons so if im wrong you can gladly come back and rub it in haha I dont mind trash talk and can take it but....NO. lol


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 6, 2011)

You might be right but only time will tell. I don't think Crowell will ever be this muscle bound freak like Richardson or Hillard but I believe he has the tools to be a very quick and  elusive back that will torch a lot of SEC secondaries.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah time will tell. Id hate to see him waste his chance. He needs to humble up and just play though. Thats what I like bout lattimore, hes very quit on the field. I also wish Tenn would get someone even halfway close to richardson latty n crowells talent haha!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

As far as i'm concerned he has done just about everything that was expected of him. With the exception of suspensions. Even considering where he came from [Carver] the suspensions are not news to me. I dont think he's going anywhere, and I hope Thomas Brown takes him, and Marshall under his wing this off season. Which will prove to be a huge transformation for next season. He is not a power back, nor did I ever think he was. Pretty sure the coaches didnt either. But I did see him finish some runs this year that make's me think a HEALTHY IC can play with some power. Will he ever be like T. Richardson? Probably not. Can he help us at UGA like T. Richardson has at Bama? I think so. With all that if he can get healthy, and get his head grounded, I think he will turn out some awsome #'s at UGA! Go Dawgs!


----------



## redlevel (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow.  Lots of folks making lots of excuses for a dope smoking punk who will never be anything else.  "He's just 18."??    If your character isn't any better than that by the time you are 18, chances are it ain't going to get any better.  I have been getting more and more disgusted with college football each year.  This just takes the cake.  Really, if UGA fans are putting their eggs in this basket, they are going to wind up with no breakfast.   Maybe one out of ten 18 year old punks can grow out of it.  Crowell won't be one of them.  After he turned his back on the coach the other night, I said if he is on the team next year, I won't watch a down of UGA football until both he and Richt are gone.  I'll stick by that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

redlevel said:


> Wow.  Lots of folks making lots of excuses for a dope smoking punk who will never be anything else.  "He's just 18."??    If your character isn't any better than that by the time you are 18, chances are it ain't going to get any better.  I have been getting more and more disgusted with college football each year.  This just takes the cake.  Really, if UGA fans are putting their eggs in this basket, they are going to wind up with no breakfast.   Maybe one out of ten 18 year old punks can grow out of it.  Crowell won't be one of them.  After he turned his back on the coach the other night, I said if he is on the team next year, I won't watch a down of UGA football until both he and Richt are gone.  I'll stick by that.



You'll be missed.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

redlevel said:


> Wow.  Lots of folks making lots of excuses for a dope smoking punk who will never be anything else.  "He's just 18."??    If your character isn't any better than that by the time you are 18, chances are it ain't going to get any better.  I have been getting more and more disgusted with college football each year.  This just takes the cake.  Really, if UGA fans are putting their eggs in this basket, they are going to wind up with no breakfast.   Maybe one out of ten 18 year old punks can grow out of it.  Crowell won't be one of them.  After he turned his back on the coach the other night, I said if he is on the team next year, I won't watch a down of UGA football until both he and Richt are gone.  I'll stick by that.


Very unfortunate statement right there. Im pretty thankful that all the decisions I made at that age are not here to haunt me now. I know your old enough to vote at 18, but look how that turned out for us last time around........ Not suer he turned his back on CMR like you think. Pretty sure CMR told him to go sit on the bench and he did just that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Very unfortunate statement right there. Im pretty thankful that all the decisions I made at that age are not here to haunt me now. I know your old enough to vote at 18, but look how that turned out for us last time around........ Not suer he turned his back on CMR like you think. Pretty sure CMR told him to go sit on the bench and he did just that.



I agree with you.  I don't even want to think about what it would have been like if I had been under a microscope at 18 like Crowell is.  If everybody knew all the stupid things I did at that age...like I said, don't even want to think about it.

Crowell may indeed disappoint us all.  But i can't understand why people that claim to be UGA fans seem to almost hope that he does and almost seem to delight in his screw ups.  I get it from other fans, but why UGA fans?

All I'm saying is, lets wait and see.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with you.  I don't even want to think about what it would have been like if I had been under a microscope at 18 like Crowell is.  If everybody knew all the stupid things I did at that age...like I said, don't even want to think about it.
> 
> Crowell may indeed disappoint us all.  But i can't understand why people that claim to be UGA fans seem to almost hope that he does and almost seem to delight in his screw ups.  I get it from other fans, but why UGA fans?
> 
> All I'm saying is, lets wait and see.


All I know is he was hurt before the game started. He played for his team in that game. His jawing, and attitude is one thing. Which we have seen too. I would think that when your hurt that emotions could be alittle higher then normal. He was hurt in the SECCG. His comment after the game was. I WANTED TO DO ANYTHING I COULD TO HELP MY TEAM!!!!!!!!!! I think all most of us have said is all he needs to do is mature alittle. Lets see if he can before we run him out of Athens. He will have some help next year, added with a side of competition!


----------



## redlevel (Dec 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with you.  I don't even want to think about what it would have been like if I had been under a microscope at 18 like Crowell is.  If everybody knew all the stupid things I did at that age...like I said, don't even want to think about it.
> 
> Crowell may indeed disappoint us all.  But i can't understand why people that claim to be UGA fans seem to almost hope that he does and almost seem to delight in his screw ups.  I get it from other fans, but why UGA fans?
> 
> All I'm saying is, lets wait and see.



I have been a UGA fan for 50 years.  My wife was a scholarship athlete there.   I don't hope Crowell screws up, but I fully expect him to.   I did not do a whole lot of stupid things at 18.  I was played basketball on a state championship team, for a coach who won 7 state championships in his 12 years of coaching.  I heard him tell the best athlete on the team one day that if he couldn't abide by the rules, he could hit the road.  The player was clowning around in practice.   The coach meant it, and the player knew it.  I guess I can't relate to youth being an excuse for stupidity.   I wasn't perfect (I realize that will be the next post) but I respected my coach, my parents, my teammates, and myself enough to pretty well walk the straight and narrow.   

I recall when the Olympic swimmer, Phelps(?) was caught, or had pictures posted of him smoking dope;  everyone said, "He's young, just 22.  Just cut him some slack."  My daughter was watching the sportscast.  She said, "When I was 22, I was responsible for a room full of 7th graders."  It is all a matter of perspective.

I realize this is the Isaiah Crowell Fan Club, so I'll hush.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you redlevel.  That was inspiring.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 6, 2011)

I will say this,...for what ever reasons, kids mature later in life these days than they did 50 years ago, and kids at the turn of the century (1900's) matured earlier than the ones in the 50's.

Responsibility for one's own actions is universal, not taking anything away from that point, and I'm not defending IC, nor anyone else's poor behavior...but I believe in second chances.


----------



## gin house (Dec 6, 2011)

He has the talent and could make a fine rb for uga if he gets his priorities in order.   Getting suspended and doing the things hes doing is putting his education in the balance and its an expensive mistake.  If he has some leadership around him and takes to them he should be fine.  People have to realize the environment he came from and where he is now, he should have time to adjust and hed better do it or marshall will take over right off the bat.


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 6, 2011)

I hear he was rushed to the ER this afternoon with a paper cut.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> I hear he was rushed to the ER this afternoon with a paper cut.



The first reports said paper cut, but it was actually a HANGNAIL,,,,


----------



## Hut2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I like to see people turn their lives or situations around. Athletes, drug addicts, atheist, etc. I'm pulling for the kid! I hate to see anymore waste a great opportunity to do good things in their life.


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope he changes too, but where are Ealey and King right now?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2011)

He is a kid. He was touted as the next Herschel and he isn't close to that.  How would you react if you were told you were going to be Herschel and in your first game, you realized you ain't running over anyone.

I am not ready to boot him.  I hope he grows and matures this year.

I guess I am a softy.  I like to see kids succeed in our program.


----------



## DDD (Dec 7, 2011)

Lets be honest.  CMR is not red shirting Marshall and that only means that IC has to mount up or ride the pine.

I imagine the stuff going on in practice before the SEC Champ. game had a lot to do with the players knowing that Marshall was coming and obviously the RB position is up for grabs now, with most fans hedging their bets on Marshall.

Who knows?  Maybe he will get it together in the off season, mature some and concentrate on his studies and running the football in the spring.

I like many, don't want to see a kid fail, no matter his background or age.


----------



## sandhillmike (Dec 7, 2011)

The sad truth is that every team has it's IC, a kid with great talent who hasn't got his poo together yet. Just a part of the recruiting process, some make it, some don't.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> He has the talent and could make a fine rb for uga if he gets his priorities in order.   Getting suspended and doing the things hes doing is putting his education in the balance and its an expensive mistake.  If he has some leadership around him and takes to them he should be fine.  People have to realize the environment he came from and where he is now, he should have time to adjust and hed better do it or marshall will take over right off the bat.



Good post, gin!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 7, 2011)

Marshall...Marshall....Marshall...  

What about this headline? UGA's Crowell named SEC freshman of year What about the fact that you finished the regular season 10-3 with your best running back a true freshmen.  Seems like most of yall are willing to throw him under the bus and put all your hope in this Marshall kid.  Are you serious?


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 7, 2011)

The rumor is that the SEC Freshman of the year just got released from the team?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The rumor is that the SEC Freshman of the year just got released from the team?



Where did you see that?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The rumor is that the SEC Freshman of the year just got released from the team?



I don't believe it.  :cow:


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Where did you see that?



Rex, I saw it "discussed" on a few different sites this morning.  Nothing written.......     Lets see if anything comes of it.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Dec 7, 2011)

All of my friends that know Isaiah pretty well have told me that it is just going to take a lot for him to realize he isn't all high and mighty like he thinks he is. He thinks he is untouchable, and thats why he has gotten in trouble. Hopefully somehow he will realize that and change, but from what I have heard, it is going to take a lot. I don't know the kid personally, but work with some people that went to school with him, and know him very well. I play baseball, and all of my best friends play baseball. Some of my friends are some of the best high school baseball players in the country (I'm not).  For whatever reason, most of the good athletes think they are untouchable and do incredibly stupid things. Some of my friends will probably get drafted this year to play in the big leagues, but I can almost guarantee you that they will screw it up by doing something stupid because they think they are untouchable. This is what I think Isaiah is going through. It is going to take something very eye-opening for those kids to realize they have a lot at risk, but maybe Isaiah has finally realized it. Who knows.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Rex, I saw it "discussed" on a few different sites this morning.  Nothing written.......     Lets see if anything comes of it.



Which sites did you see it discussed on?


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Which sites did you see it discussed on?



Tiger droppings and one other.  Also, someone mentioned it below...   I believe it was tj


Its probably b s but it is a rumor.    Hopefully, that is all it is


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2011)

redlevel said:


> I have been a UGA fan for 50 years.  My wife was a scholarship athlete there.   I don't hope Crowell screws up, but I fully expect him to.   I did not do a whole lot of stupid things at 18.  I was played basketball on a state championship team, for a coach who won 7 state championships in his 12 years of coaching.  I heard him tell the best athlete on the team one day that if he couldn't abide by the rules, he could hit the road.  The player was clowning around in practice.   The coach meant it, and the player knew it.  I guess I can't relate to youth being an excuse for stupidity.   I wasn't perfect (I realize that will be the next post) but I respected my coach, my parents, my teammates, and myself enough to pretty well walk the straight and narrow.



 Maybe your coach was better at teaching lifes lessons than who IC has been under.   Hopefully at the college level (UGA as well as the other programs)  someone will draw the line and enforce it.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You'll be missed.



you might miss him,I want


----------



## redlevel (Dec 7, 2011)

nickel back said:


> you might miss him,I want



Just exactly what is it that you "want"?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

redlevel said:


> I was played basketball on a state championship team, for a coach who won 7 state championships in his 12 years.



I see you "was played basketball" in HS.


----------



## redlevel (Dec 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> I see you "was played basketball" in HS.



Well, I wuz!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Tiger droppings and one other.  Also, someone mentioned it below...   I believe it was tj
> 
> 
> Its probably b s but it is a rumor.    Hopefully, that is all it is



I heard it from a friend who works at the Banner Herald. He's usually pretty good but take it for what it's worth....he's a Vol. fan.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

redlevel said:


> Well, I wuz!



I here's ya!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2011)

red level said:


> Just exactly what is it that you "want"?



do not want anything,was talking on the phone when I typed that,anyways this is what  I meant to say (will not miss you).....

funny how you are judging this young man,do you know him,was he a friend at one time......just asking?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> I heard it from a friend who works at the Banner Herald. He's usually pretty good but take it for what it's worth....he's a Vol. fan.



I'm not saying that it isn't true (because he is on thin ice), but I have seen nothing from a credible source, or site.


----------



## redlevel (Dec 7, 2011)

nickel back said:


> do not want anything,was talking on the phone when I typed that,anyways this is what  I meant to say (will not miss you).....
> 
> funny how you are judging this young man,do you know him,was he a friend at one time......just asking?



No, I don't know him.
I don't know Barack Obama, either, and I feel qualified to stand in judgement of him.

I am judging the young man by his actions.  I really don't see how his attitude has improved any from the beginning of the season to the end of the season.  I don't understand how anyone can expect him to improve between now and next season.  Someone said they believe in second chances.  Hasn't he already had at least two chances?  Hasn't he had numerous disciplinary actions, including a couple of suspensions?

Oddly, I don't fault him for taking himself out of the game Saturday like a lot of people seem to.  If you are hurt, then you are hurt.  I am willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on that score.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 7, 2011)

*Let's see how the rest of the year pans out*

Through to spring practice.Another year in S&C will help him too.Just gonna have to wait and see IMO


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

IC has a lot that he now has to prove to his coaches and teammates.  We will be bringing in 2, if not 3 new rb's and Crowell will either have to change his ways, or transfer.  He is a great talent, but this behavior is not going to be tolerated in the future.  He has somewhat been given a pass, as he is a freshman, young and stupid, but I am certain that he has been told what is expected of him and the consequences of poor decisions.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope Crowell does good and turns it around, but lately, my hopes have been proven wrong.  I for 1 don't think he should be given as many chances as Garcia was at USCe, I mean come on.

The excuse that he's 18 and needs a pass, well what if he did something stupid at 18 like smoke dope and then kill someone in a car accident, would he get a pass then. He's still 18 and just made a stupid mistake. I mean seriously, if this was another teams rb it would be a different opinion. Trust me, just search threads of other teams "thug" players and see for yourself.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I mean seriously, if this was another teams rb it would be a different opinion. Trust me, just search threads of other teams "thug" players and see for yourself.



Wait whaaaattt???  Are you saying he is unfairly treated because he is on UGA's team?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

Crowell will NOT be given the same amount of free passes as Garcia got. I'd be willing to bet, with the exception of getting a speeding ticket, if IC screws up again, he will be shown the door.

He has already cashed in his "get out of jail free" cards.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I hope Crowell does good and turns it around, but lately, my hopes have been proven wrong.  I for 1 don't think he should be given as many chances as Garcia was at USCe, I mean come on.
> 
> The excuse that he's 18 and needs a pass, well what if he did something stupid at 18 like smoke dope and then kill someone in a car accident, would he get a pass then. He's still 18 and just made a stupid mistake. I mean seriously, if this was another teams rb it would be a different opinion. Trust me, just search threads of other teams "thug" players and see for yourself.



I agree with that.

Do you honestly think that was what I meant?  All I'm saying is, it's understandable that he would do some stupid things as an 18 year old in the position he is in.  Not talking about killing people.  Just saying lets wait and see how this plays out before we start saying he's a bust, a thug, doesn't care, and start booing him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Crowell will NOT be given the same amount of free passes as Garcia got. I'd be willing to bet, with the exception of getting a speeding ticket, if IC screws up again, he will be shown the door.
> 
> He has already cashed in his "get out of jail free" cards.



Completely agree.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wait whaaaattt???  Are you saying he is unfairly treated because he is on UGA's team?



On this forum?  Oh yeah.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wait whaaaattt???  Are you saying he is unfairly treated because he is on UGA's team?



Yes by his fan base. I bet you that if Lattimore had messed up like Crowell, the Dawg fans would be barking a different tune.

SGD, I agree it's a different situation, but really why is it ok, to smoke dope and not even have a record. A misdemeanor is still against the law.

I agree he was asked to carry a load, but so was Lattimore, and Herschel Walker. And trust me, no one grew up in worse "conditions" than Herschel. 

Again I hope he does an about face, but let's face it, how many times have we seen it go the other way?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

Plus I get tired of hearing the same ol saying, he's in college and in a different environment. So, I went to college, but I wasn't a thug, and yes I had a good time, TRUST me but I wasn't a punk, and a thug.   Too many people today are way too lienient on teenagers today.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Dec 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Rex, I saw it "discussed" on a few different sites this morning.  Nothing written.......     Lets see if anything comes of it.



I have a good friend from home that is now a football trainer/manager/water boy (don't know the exact title but he is at every practice, film study, and is on the sidelines every game) at UGA, and I texted him earlier and asked if it was true and he replied and said "to be honest, I haven't been up to the facilities yet today, but I wouldn't be surprised." He is going to text me if he finds out, or if he is allowed to tell me. I told him that if he was supposed to keep it hushed for a certain amount of time then just don't worry about it. But he is a good friend, so I should hear from him pretty soon. I'll post his response when I get it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yes by his fan base. I bet you that if Lattimore had messed up like Crowell, the Dawg fans would be barking a different tune.
> 
> SGD, I agree it's a different situation, but really why is it ok, to smoke dope and not even have a record. A misdemeanor is still against the law.
> 
> ...



I don't think he should be given a pass on anything.  I never said otherwise.  I just think the fact that people have made up their minds already is stupid.  UGA fans are some of the most fickle in the country.  Some of the most negative as well.  He may very well be nothing but a thug who screws it all up.  All I'm saying is, we will know for sure one way or the other in due time.  

I wish people would stop trying to be out in front so that they can be one of the first who called it.  We'll know soon.

The Herschel comparisons are ridiculous.  There is never going to be another Herschel.  We can stop waiting.  And if you watched the ESPN documentary on Herschel, you know that there were far greater issues with him than anyone knew.  The difference was that he came along in a completely different time.  We didn't know everything the minute it happened.  There was no internet with no bloggers telling us what the players ate for breakfast.  There were no bloggers and internet "journalists" cranking out rumors and things that they "suspect" or "believe to be true."  Herschel nearly left the team a couple of times.  He was also a complete headcase.  I love what he did for UGA but when people talk about Herschel they tend to have a warped perception of who he was.

Lattimore?  Great talent, character kid.  But I wonder how Lattimore would be treated at UGA.  He has not been able to finish a season yet.  SC is yet to get a complete football season out of him.  I wonder how he would be getting talked about by the same UGA fans to put Richt on and off the "hot seat" on a whim, and exalt and condemn the same player in the course of a week.

Crowell may end up crapping the bed.  I won't be shocked if he does.  But lets wait until that happens.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't think he should be given a pass on anything.  I never said otherwise.  I just think the fact that people have made up their minds already is stupid.  UGA fans are some of the most fickle in the country.  Some of the most negative as well.  He may very well be nothing but a thug who screws it all up.  All I'm saying is, we will know for sure one way or the other in due time.
> 
> I wish people would stop trying to be out in front so that they can be one of the first who called it.  We'll know soon.
> 
> ...



I agree, we shouldn't completely write him off, but we also shouldn't get our hopes up. 

As afr as the Dawg fans being fickle, didn't you want to fire Richt at one time?  Maybe I'm mistaken, I'll have check back over some previous threads and see. 

I like the Dawgs, they're my team in college football, but I also am a realist, and know that lately, there has been a pattern, and I'll wait till that pattern is broken before I cast judgement. I haven't discluded Crowell, but I ain't gonna act like he's the greatest thing Uga has either.


----------



## willc2412 (Dec 7, 2011)

He has done uga no good this year.....He has so much potential but he is lazy and doesnt wont to play.  Smoke a pack and a half of cigs a day shows he doesnt care.  He gets "hurt" and goes over on the side line and just stares at his feet and doesnt have an emotion towards his team when he is "hurt".  Well I guess we will be watching him stand on the side line and stare at his feet in the bowl game because he has supposedly failed all of his classes.  He needs to grow up and learn to play and give an effort


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I agree, we shouldn't completely write him off, but we also shouldn't get our hopes up.
> 
> As afr as the Dawg fans being fickle, didn't you want to fire Richt at one time?  Maybe I'm mistaken, I'll have check back over some previous threads and see.
> 
> I like the Dawgs, they're my team in college football, but I also am a realist, and know that lately, there has been a pattern, and I'll wait till that pattern is broken before I cast judgement. I haven't discluded Crowell, but I ain't gonna act like he's the greatest thing Uga has either.



1.  That is completely reasonable.  And that's all I was trying to say.

2.  I was losing patience.  And I was leaning that way.  But I said that we needed to wait and see what happened this year.  Same as I'm doing with Crowell.  

3.  Not saying you should act like he is anything.  But he is our best option at running back right now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I just think the fact that people have made up their minds already is stupid.  UGA fans are some of the most fickle in the country.  Some of the most negative as well.  He may very well be nothing but a thug who screws it all up.  All I'm saying is, we will know for sure one way or the other in due time.



Ding ding ding...see exhibit A below.



willc2412 said:


> He has done uga no good this year.....He has so much potential but he is lazy and doesnt wont to play.  Smoke a pack and a half of cigs a day shows he doesnt care.  He gets "hurt" and goes over on the side line and just stares at his feet and doesnt have an emotion towards his team when he is "hurt".  Well I guess we will be watching him stand on the side line and stare at his feet in the bowl game because he has supposedly failed all of his classes.  He needs to grow up and learn to play and give an effort



Done no good?  Only led the team in carries, rushing yards, rushing touchdowns, and total yards from scrimmage....seriously?


----------



## willc2412 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ding ding ding...see exhibit A below.
> 
> 
> 
> Done no good?  Only led the team in carries, rushing yards, rushing touchdowns, and total yards from scrimmage....seriously?



Ya he has done good but he has caused more problems than he has done good hes just an all around THUG


----------



## nickel back (Dec 7, 2011)

Im going to hold out on bashing this young man,I do not know  enough of the facts,to say a whole lot.Im sure in due time it will all work out for the best


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

willc2412 said:


> Ya he has done good but he has caused more problems than he has done good hes just an all around THUG



That's just silly.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> 1.  That is completely reasonable.  And that's all I was trying to say.
> 
> 2.  I was losing patience.  And I was leaning that way.  But I said that we needed to wait and see what happened this year.  Same as I'm doing with Crowell.
> 
> 3.  Not saying you should act like he is anything.  But he is our best option at running back right now.



Our best option right now?  If he plays maybe, but Thomas ain't don too bad nor those other 2 back ups either. 

Sad when our best option is only part time, we need a full time back. 

I guesss those that want him gone and call him a thug are also "losing patience".  Hard to have patience when the last few good Rb's we've had ended up being thugs or kicked off the team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Our best option right now?  If he plays maybe, but Thomas ain't don too bad nor those other 2 back ups either.
> 
> Sad when our best option is only part time, we need a full time back.
> 
> I guesss those that want him gone and call him a thug are also "losing patience".  Hard to have patience when the last few good Rb's we've had ended up being thugs or kicked off the team.



1.  Carlton Thomas has been suspended three times this season.  One of those suspensions was said to be for a failed drug test.  You say he has done well but you call Crowell a thug and think he will probably screw up his career and that Thomas is the better option.  I don't understand this at all.

2.  I agree.  Which makes your endorsement of Thomas even harder to understand.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Our best option right now?  If he plays maybe, but Thomas ain't don too bad nor those other 2 back ups either.
> 
> Sad when our best option is only part time, we need a full time back.
> 
> I guesss those that want him gone and call him a thug are also "losing patience".  Hard to have patience when the last few good Rb's we've had ended up being thugs or kicked off the team.




Crowell may never be a full time back, just as cadilac Williams wasn't.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> With the Keith Marshall decision pending and no football to watch for a few weeks, I've been thinking a lot about Isaiah Crowell's first season as a dawg and the reaction that I see from fans.
> 
> I'm going to start by saying that I think Crowell had a good season.  He will be very close to 1000 yards when it is all said and done.  If I had told you on signing day last year that Crowell would have to start and had told you that he would be very close to 1000 yards by season's end, you probably would have been glad to take it.
> 
> ...




I agree! I like Crowell and think he is a good player. With almost every football there is some good and a few things you wish wasn't there, but heck don't most people think that about themselves???
I went to the UGA/Kentucky game and the guy behind me, criticizing Crowell, Blair Walsh and Mark Richt on almost every play. I got so disgusted hearing this "so called" fan of the Red and Black. I mean I get mad when we play awful and do stupid things, but at the end of the game I still love my Dawgs. This guy on every 4th down called for Mar Richt to be fired because he wasn't going for it and was going to let that "terrible sucky" kicker try a kick. I understand dislike of a player sometimes, but when it comes down to it,  its our team, we complain because we get no love and no respect, well how can we expect anyone else to if we bash and boo our own all the time.
And as far as your right to boo, yep you do have it, but for me the player has to do something well earned to get booed for, not just because he has gotten hurt.
But anyways I like Crowell, and Mark Richt and I support the guys! Hope theu sticks around for awhile and gives us some good football!!! 
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Crowell may never be a full time back, just as cadilac Williams wasn't.



I agree.

"Full time backs" don't exist anymore.  Marcus Lattimore, as physical as he is, can not play a full season.  

As big and imposing as Hilliard is at LSU, they use multiple backs.  There is no "full time back" anywhere that just bowls everybody over all season.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yes by his fan base. I bet you that if Lattimore had messed up like Crowell, the Dawg fans would be barking a different tune.
> 
> SGD, I agree it's a different situation, but really why is it ok, to smoke dope and not even have a record. A misdemeanor is still against the law.
> 
> ...




Emu here is a great example ...........

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659736


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

A good example of what?

Compare Rodgers' record with crowell's.  Not even comparable.

Not everything has something to do with Tennessee.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

I never said Thomas was a great back just that he did decent also.  Maybe he could've done better if he'd quit smoking dope.  

See the pattern I'm talking bout?  Crowell=dope smoker, been in trouble several times, Thomas=dope smoker, been in troublr several times, King= Loser, dufus, been in trouble alot, and FINALLY kicked off team, Ealy=dope smoker, been in trouble several times FINALLY kicked off team. Hmmmmm wonder where I get my skepticism, but keep on dreaming and hoping that your BOY eventually becomes a man.  

Dang, one would think that a true fan would call like he sees it, but some are just so eat up with homerism, that their team could have a crack head rapist on the team and they'd figure a way to defend him. Now I see why this country is in the shape it is in. Back when I was a kid, I didn't have the luxury to get into trouble SEVERAL times and still have a silver platter to eat off of.   Sounds like the USCe fans defending Spurrier and Garcia.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> I agree! I like Crowell and think he is a good player. With almost every football there is some good and a few things you wish wasn't there, but heck don't most people think that about themselves???
> I went to the UGA/Kentucky game and the guy behind me, criticizing Crowell, Blair Walsh and Mark Richt on almost every play. I got so disgusted hearing this "so called" fan of the Red and Black. I mean I get mad when we play awful and do stupid things, but at the end of the game I still love my Dawgs. This guy on every 4th down called for Mar Richt to be fired because he wasn't going for it and was going to let that "terrible sucky" kicker try a kick. I understand dislike of a player sometimes, but when it comes down to it,  its our team, we complain because we get no love and no respect, well how can we expect anyone else to if we bash and boo our own all the time.
> And as far as your right to boo, yep you do have it, but for me the player has to do something well earned to get booed for, not just because he has gotten hurt.
> But anyways I like Crowell, and Mark Richt and I support the guys! Hope theu sticks around for awhile and gives us some good football!!!
> Go Dawgs!



So if I boo a dope smoking player for BREAKING the law and team rules then I'm the one outta place?  Are you for real?   I agree, we should support them when they do wrong and also call em out wjen they don't. 

The way I see the whole injury thing is, if you are just going to go in and play a few downs then quit, why bother. Do the team and yourself a favor and SIT OUT TILL YOU HEAL FULLY, then come back and HELP the team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

Emu you are trying to act as if there is this chasm between what we are saying.

I'm saying that we would be wise to wait and see how it plays out with Crowell before we call him a thug, a cancer, and idiot, a punk, a bust, et al. 

That is ALL I'm saying.  Nothing more.

You said that he was not our best option at rb and listed Thomas as someone who might be better.  But your problem with crowell is that he is a "thug" and Thomas has been in more trouble than Crowell has.

Then you come full circle and talk about how much trouble our rbs have been.  I agree.  But I'm starting to think you just like to argue.

We will see what Crowell is.  Thomas screws up again, he's gone.

I'm glad to have Marshall in the fold.

I hope they all do well and stay out of trouble.

Go dawgs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I never said Thomas was a great back just that he did decent also.  Maybe he could've done better if he'd quit smoking dope.
> 
> See the pattern I'm talking bout?  Crowell=dope smoker, been in trouble several times, Thomas=dope smoker, been in troublr several times, King= Loser, dufus, been in trouble alot, and FINALLY kicked off team, Ealy=dope smoker, been in trouble several times FINALLY kicked off team. Hmmmmm wonder where I get my skepticism, but keep on dreaming and hoping that your BOY eventually becomes a man.
> 
> Dang, one would think that a true fan would call like he sees it, but some are just so eat up with homerism, that their team could have a crack head rapist on the team and they'd figure a way to defend him. Now I see why this country is in the shape it is in. Back when I was a kid, I didn't have the luxury to get into trouble SEVERAL times and still have a silver platter to eat off of.   Sounds like the USCe fans defending Spurrier and Garcia.



That is completely ridiculous.  Stop being so emotional.  See post #77.  That is where I stand.  This stuff about defending players that kill and rape people is off the the charts lunacy on your part.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> A good example of what?
> 
> Compare Rodgers' record with crowell's.  Not even comparable.
> 
> Not everything has something to do with Tennessee.



Crowell is being treated differently than Da'rick and that  going off just one article about Da'Rick.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Crowell is being treated differently than Da'rick and that  going off just one article about Da'Rick.



Rogers isn't a true freshman either..


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 7, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Rogers isn't a true freshman either..



Uhhhhh.........ok


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> See the pattern I'm talking bout?  Crowell=dope smoker, been in trouble several times, Thomas=dope smoker, been in troublr several times, King= Loser, dufus, been in trouble alot, and FINALLY kicked off team, Ealy=dope smoker, been in trouble several times FINALLY kicked off team. Hmmmmm wonder where I get my skepticism, but keep on dreaming and hoping that your BOY eventually becomes a man.



I bet lsu is glad they didn't punt Mathieu and Ware off the team for their positive dope tests.

And some kids will learn from their mistakes and mature, while some won't.  We will have to wait and see which path IC takes.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Uhhhhh.........ok



Is he?


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I never said Thomas was a great back just that he did decent also.  Maybe he could've done better if he'd quit smoking dope.
> 
> See the pattern I'm talking bout?  Crowell=dope smoker, been in trouble several times, Thomas=dope smoker, been in troublr several times, King= Loser, dufus, been in trouble alot, and FINALLY kicked off team, Ealy=dope smoker, been in trouble several times FINALLY kicked off team. Hmmmmm wonder where I get my skepticism, but keep on dreaming and hoping that your BOY eventually becomes a man.
> 
> Dang, one would think that a true fan would call like he sees it, but some are just so eat up with homerism, that their team could have a crack head rapist on the team and they'd figure a way to defend him. Now I see why this country is in the shape it is in. Back when I was a kid, I didn't have the luxury to get into trouble SEVERAL times and still have a silver platter to eat off of.   Sounds like the USCe fans defending Spurrier and Garcia.



King was academically ineligible and went to the supplemental draft where he got a wake-up call. Nobody wanted him enough to give up a draft pick.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 7, 2011)

I like what Bill King had to say about Crowell sharing the backfield with Marshall.

http://blogs.ajc.com/junkyard-blawg/2011/12/07/uga-signing-keith-marshall-can-only-help-isaiah-crowell/?cxntfid=blogs_junkyard_blawg


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Crowell is being treated differently than Da'rick and that  going off just one article about Da'Rick.



Yes Crowell is being treated differently.

Crowell has made one real screw up.

Other than that, most of the grumbling about him is related to him being hurt so much.

Crowell did not get into a bar fight and take part in beating up an off duty cop.  You are right, he is being treated differently.  As he should be.

Stop trying to make everything about Tennessee.  Nobody even thinks about Tennessee.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree.
> 
> "Full time backs" don't exist anymore.  Marcus Lattimore, as physical as he is, can not play a full season.
> 
> As big and imposing as Hilliard is at LSU, they use multiple backs.  There is no "full time back" anywhere that just bowls everybody over all season.



Richardson is not a full time back either,...it does not make sense to subject anyone to being a full time back these days.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yes Crowell is being treated differently.
> 
> Crowell has made one real screw up.
> 
> ...



I think most fans think..."thank the good lord we aren't Tennesee"...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I think most fans think..."thank the good lord we aren't Tennesee"...



Aint that the truth.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Richardson is not a full time back either,...it does not make sense to subject anyone to being a full time back these days.



Exactly.  Even Richardson has to rotate with another back.  And I think we would all agree that he is the best back in the country.  There aren't many Trent Richardsons out there and even he has to split carriers.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dude is a headcase. Not only has he failed drug tests, as in plural, he's also flunking out of his courses. Not only that he reportedly threatened an academic adviser and the week before the SEC Championship Game told Richt off. My source attends UGA and said he saw him openly smoking weed on campus like it was his job. He also missed multiple workout sessions prior to the season and during the season. It's not unexpected though, that's what happens when you openly call a kid a savior as Richt did. He's going to feel like he can do whatever the heck he wants. Richt made it worse by playing him through all those issues, he only reinforced to Crowell that he could make his own rules.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

SGD, not defending Thomas or Crowell. And I've stated numerous times that I hope Crowell turns out to be great and gets his act together, and you're right time will tell. 

Personally I'd like to see a player that breaks the law get a 3 game suspension and fined and put on probation the rest of the year. Maybe that would cull some of these kids today acting like punks. 

Just answer me one question though SGD, do you truly think Crowell is hurt bad or is he a wimpier than we think RB?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Dude is a headcase. Not only has he failed drug tests, as in plural, he's also flunking out of his courses. Not only that he reportedly threatened an academic adviser and the week before the SEC Championship Game told Richt off. My source attends UGA and said he saw him openly smoking weed on campus like it was his job. He also missed multiple workout sessions prior to the season and during the season. It's not unexpected though, that's what happens when you openly call a kid a savior as Richt did. He's going to feel like he can do whatever the heck he wants. Richt made it worse by playing him through all those issues, he only reinforced to Crowell that he could make his own rules.



But,  but,  but  you have to got to give the "kid" a break. I mean he's a true freshman.  You can't expect a true freshman to act like a sophomore or redshirt freshman. Or can you?  Ask Lattimore and see. 


Uh oh, The Crowell support crew will be on your case now TJL. you done messed up now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> SGD, not defending Thomas or Crowell. And I've stated numerous times that I hope Crowell turns out to be great and gets his act together, and you're right time will tell.
> 
> Personally I'd like to see a player that breaks the law get a 3 game suspension and fined and put on probation the rest of the year. Maybe that would cull some of these kids today acting like punks.
> 
> Just answer me one question though SGD, do you truly think Crowell is hurt bad or is he a wimpier than we think RB?



I think he is hurt worse than we know and has been for a lot of the season.  Richt said as much recently.

I think he might really benefit from a year in the S&C program.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> But,  but,  but  you have to got to give the "kid" a break. I mean he's a true freshman.  You can't expect a true freshman to act like a sophomore or redshirt freshman. Or can you?  Ask Lattimore and see.
> 
> 
> Uh oh, The Crowell support crew will be on your case now TJL. you done messed up now.



I'm not a member of a support crew for anybody.  I'm just trying to be reasonable about it rather than emotional.  You almost seem to hope that he gets arrested and kicked off the team so that you can be right.  I want him to succeed but if he does not, I will call it what it is.  Easy.  Just the facts.  No need to get all emotional about it and start talking about murder and rape.

And if you think I'm ok with athletes or anybody else acting like punks you are badly mistaken.  So spare me the support crew nonsense and tough guy talk.

I'm just reserving judgement for now.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2011)

Jesus loves IC so I will give him time to mature. Carry on!:wreath:


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok, that's cool. I hope he doesn't get arrested, wnich btw, if it was anyone else that smoked dope, they would have been arrested. I really would like to see him succeed. But again, I guess I'm like you put it, "losing patience".  that's ok ain't it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> if it was anyone else that smoked dope, they would have been arrested.



Was the test not administered by the school, or was it done by law enforcement?


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Uh oh, The Crowell support crew will be on your case now TJL. you done messed up now.



They better bring more than usual cause they've been trying to shut me up for a loooong time now.


They call my entire University full of thugs and with the same breath coddle this weed smoking idiot.

I know the Leg Humper bias is strong around here.....

I choose to fight it.   Bunch of delusional individuals.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> They better bring more than usual cause they've been trying to shut me up for a loooong time now.
> 
> 
> They call my entire University full of thugs and with the same breath coddle this weed smoking idiot.
> ...


Look out he means biznezz!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661110


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 7, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661110



So I can't defend myself?

Nothing personal, not whining, no avatars, nothing. 

Was it the bias comment?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> So I can't defend myself?
> 
> Nothing personal, not whining, no avatars, nothing.
> 
> Was it the bias comment?



No bias anywhere. 

It applies to everyone.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

If the school does the test and it comes back positive, does that make smoking dope legal?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> If the school does the test and it comes back positive, does that make smoking dope legal?



What?


----------



## gin house (Dec 7, 2011)

Its an completly different atmosphere than IC is used to being in and he will either straiten up or he will ship out, time will tell.  Im not by any means defending him, hes away from home and id bet hes never been far from home, hes 18 and is used to a different lifestyle.  I will say this, i dont like his attitude but if he wasnt cast into the fire to start this year uga would have been hurting.  Like him or not he shows flashes of an elite back and other than being a pain he has produced well.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2011)

Very true Gin, he has produced well and he has had some good games. He was asked to carry a load he shoudn't have had to. But also he ain't the only one that has done that. And MOST of the time, those players with that kind of attitude usually ends up in more trouble or gone.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 8, 2011)

*Sums it up pretty well*

In Defense of Isaiah Crowell
Submitted by UGACory on Wed, 12/07/2011 - 21:39

Watching Keith Marshall's announcement took me back to last year when Isaiah Crowell made the entire Bulldog Nation stand up and cheer when he announced he was coming to Georgia will a bulldog puppy in hand.

It was all down hill from there.

Over the summer, there were rumblings that Crowell did not come to Georgia in shape. There were rumors that Isaiah had words with Bulldog upperclassmen during summer workouts. Some even wondered if the 5-star running back would even be able to play this year because he couldn't "grasp the playbook." 

None of the rumblings were confirmed, the rumors stayed rumors, and, yes, Isaiah Crowell did end up playing - and starting - for the Bulldogs. 

Although the running back was named the AP SEC Freshman of the Year, Isaiah's career at Georgia has not been a pleasant one to date. He missed part of the Vanderbilt game due to breaking a team rule. He was suspended for the New Mexico State game for reportedly failing a drug test - never confirmed, but pretty much sure. Also, the freshman's season was marred with injury after injury. 

Needless to say, Isaiah was truly the "missing man" when Georgia fans demanded he be out there.

Now, on the flip side, when Isaiah played, he was electric. He went for 100+ yards in 4 games, scored 6 TD's, and had 850 yards in about 9 games. Not bad at all for a freshman, who, not many know, came into Georgia behind the 8-ball health-wise.

Althought Isaiah was a 5-star recruit and seen as the "savior" of Georgia football, too many - including myself - put him on a pedestal because we wanted, no needed, him to be successful. After Georgia said good-bye to Caleb King and Washaun Ealey, Georgia had to have a running back that could produce right away. When Isaiah's injuries began to pile up, many questioned his toughness. When the suspensions came out, many questioned his head. When he didn't play against GT and limped around against LSU, many questioned his heart. 

In my opinion, not fair to a kid who is 18, who did not have the opportunity to prepare like other freshmen, and who was held to a different standard than any other running back. If you're wondering why I keep saying why he was behind or didn't get to prepare, just go back and look at his senior season at Carver:

    "Crowell’s injuries have also emerged as a concern this year. First it was his ribs, then his wrist and most recently a shin contusion, against Florida. None of the injuries have caused him to miss a complete game, but he has had to come out of games when coaches would prefer he was running the ball.

    McGee traces the problem back to last spring, when Crowell was recovering from a knee injury and thus may not have prepared properly. Crowell sprained his MCL during his senior season at Carver, according to McGee.

    Crowell played one game with the injury, then missed the next six games, returning for the playoffs.

    During the offseason, when other future college players were working out and preparing for the rigors of the next level, McGee feels Crowell was recovering from the knee and trying not to aggravate it.

    But Crowell’s former coach also thinks he just needs to adjust to this next level."

When other freshmen were training and preparing for life in the SEC, Crowell was doing rehab and treatment on his knee. Crowell tried playing through the injury but was held out until the playoffs - and he still played in his senior playoffs with the injury. No one questioned his toughness then.

Another problem Bulldog fans have had is with Isaiah's attitude. Whether its the jawing back and forth, sitting on the sidelines, or the mistakes off the field, Georgia fans wanted to string the freshman up by his toes because he wasn't doing exactly what they wanted. However, if you go back to high school, Isaiah has never been the quiet type. He is a player who wears his emotions on his sleeve. He isn't the first to play this way. Guys like Knowshon and Pollack were known for being emotional on the field. However, because they were extremely successful, Bulldog fans held them to a different standard.

Look, I am not saying Isaiah's year was a 100% success. I'm not defending his actions off the field. However, what I am asking for, is for Bulldog fans to show some grace to a guy who just needs guidance. Each time Isaiah had trouble, Richt was there to pick him up - especially with the media. 

Isaiah chose to play at the University of Georgia. He chose to be a Bulldog and wear the red and black. He found out this year that success does not comes easily. However, just because he isn't 100% the guy we want him to be does not give us the right to string up a guy who wears the red and black. 

The signing of Keith Marshall could be the best thing ever for Isaiah and for Georgia. Two young guys will go through their first off season together. They'll go through their first spring drills together. They'll go through their first full summer together. In the fall, they'll compete and push one another to be better. Two young, amazing, talented running backs will be battling to make Georgia better. Isn't that what we want? I have never, ever cheered for a guy not to succeed - on the field and off the field. I say give him a chance - he can still be the Bulldog we want him to be. Until then, show grace.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 8, 2011)

Read that this a.m on the dawgbone...good read, and a little bubble gum for the brain.

The signing of Keith Marshall could be the best thing ever for Isaiah and for Georgia. Two young guys will go through their first off season together. They'll go through their first spring drills together. They'll go through their first full summer together. In the fall, they'll compete and push one another to be better. Two young, amazing, talented running backs will be battling to make Georgia better. Isn't that what we want? I have never, ever cheered for a guy not to succeed - on the field and off the field. I say give him a chance - he can still be the Bulldog we want him to be. Until then, show grace.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anybody on this board remember a dawg named Torin Kirtsey?


IC reminds me of him....in all the good ways and in all the wrong ways.

I hope for his sake he doesn't turn out like him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Anybody on this board remember a dawg named Torin Kirtsey?
> 
> 
> IC reminds me of him....in all the good ways and in all the wrong ways.
> ...



I remember him well.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I remember him well.



Torin was CRAZY talented. Vision, Hands, and speed. 

What he didn't have....brains. Kid was dumb as dirt and I know for a FACT he could barely read coming out of high school. 

I would never wish that kind of downfall on any athlete. IC is talented and I really hope he can pull it together.


----------



## gutterman (Dec 8, 2011)

Blah! Blah! Blah! Bottom line....IC has tons of talent! He is young and going to make mistakes....BUT he is a PUNK!! Every time he gets tackled, he looks like Michael Vick....rolls up like someone killed him...lays there like he is dying...2 minutes later everything is fine, and wants to come back in. No Heart and Not a team player. If you know anybody close to the program, i.e. coach, player or other, they will tell you he is POISON.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 8, 2011)

All right guys, just so EVERYONE sees this. Read it and let it soak in. EVERYONE needs to step back and cool off before posting.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661110


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 9, 2011)

Somebody must really be a HUGE Crowell fan.


I hope he gets better, and I'm sorry but King had the same expectations, talent and attitude. Where did he end up. 

I think that if Crowell does turn it around, then those that doubt him, will realize that maybe the pattern has been broken, but untill then I bekieve he's a punk kid player with an attitude.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Somebody must really be a HUGE Crowell fan.
> 
> 
> I hope he gets better, and I'm sorry but King had the same expectations, talent and attitude. Where did he end up.
> ...



Rather than focus so much energy on how much of a bum you think Crowell is, why don't you celebrate the acquisition of Keith Marshall?  Number 1 highschool running back in the country with a 4.3 GPA.  Plenty to like there.  By all accounts he's a great kid.  maybe there's an alternative to disliking Crowell; liking Marshall.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 9, 2011)

I like Marshall. I also liked Crowell. Still like Crowell, just hard to put my faith in a guy that has his pattern like the other thugs we've had. That's all.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 10, 2011)

I done a lot of crazy stuff,stupid stuff,and had one heck of an attitude

guess I was THUG at the great old age of 18  also.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 10, 2011)

I wasn't.   What will be the excuse next yr IF Crowell is still smoking dope, he's only 19 and just a sophomore?  Wish folks would stop making excuses for the guy. To keep folks from crying and whining, I'll not make anymore Crowell posts. Wonder where all the Caleb King supporters are now.   Oh yea they are on the Crowell wagon, or the Ealy supporters too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I wasn't.   What will be the excuse next yr IF Crowell is still smoking dope, he's only 19 and just a sophomore?  Wish folks would stop making excuses for the guy. To keep folks from crying and whining, I'll not make anymore Crowell posts. Wonder where all the Caleb King supporters are now.   Oh yea they are on the Crowell wagon, or the Ealy supporters too.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 29, 2012)

Some interesting reading here.


----------



## olcowman (Jun 29, 2012)

redlevel said:


> Some interesting reading here.



Sure is... is anybody surprised by this latest little episode? I mean other than SouthGaDawg and a couple of other homers? CMR has passed the point of stepping up and getting a handle on the thugs he is recruiting...


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Sure is... is anybody surprised by this latest little episode? I mean other than SouthGaDawg and a couple of other homers? CMR has passed the point of stepping up and getting a handle on the thugs he is recruiting...


Great post. You should reach around and pat yourself on the back!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 29, 2012)

Just another step back to continued mediocrity.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Just another step back to continued mediocrity.



That may be half truth. Crowell was another example that some can never turn the corner. I do however think that UGA isnt the only school with these issues. Saban laid the red carpet out for Crowell, and would have probably got him if we had any depth at TB, but we didnt so we got him. It was between Bama and UGA for Crowell......I'm not convinced that if he went to Bama that he wouldnt be in the same situation there as well. It is another black eye for UGA there is no doubt. All these schools are recruiting the same players. We have had our issues over the years with this crap and I have been tired of it, but I have no control over it.....


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

We can have a little control over it. quit recruiting thugs. Just because they can run like a deer doesn't mean they are the best for the team.  recruit more Marshalls.  Crowell had issues in high school, you really think they are gonna change once in college where they way more opportunities to get into trouble.  recruit brains over brwan, or keep getting thugs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> We can have a little control over it. quit recruiting thugs. Just because they can run like a deer doesn't mean they are the best for the team.  recruit more Marshalls.  Crowell had issues in high school, you really think they are gonna change once in college where they way more opportunities to get into trouble.  recruit brains over brwan, or keep getting thugs.


There arent enough of them out there. Thats GT excuse everytime they lose to us. Crowell is a prime example of a kid that just doesnt get it. Or doesnt care. I look at Carver and the last year episode with 3 of their kids stealing from our players on a recruiting visit. Then you look at Jarvis Jones. A player and turned out so far to be a class act. Then Quntavious Harrow that came with Crowell so far he's kept his nose clean. Some kids see the upside and some never will. Rest assured emu McGarity aint gonna play by the same rules that Evans did. A lot of that crap falls on CMR shoulders, but Evans was running that ship until the dui and panties in his lap. We have a good AD that is changing the culture. There will always be one or two that screw up every year. All I'm saying is lets wait and see where we are at the end of this year with arrest.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope you're right Celuse, it just gets old seeing so many good players screw up and keep screwing up.  To some it's all about winning regardless of what type player you have. Seems UGA has tried that approach the last few yrs.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 30, 2012)

A good start might be instituting and enforcing a curfew for the players.  I know a good bit of people might say "they are college kids, etc.".  But most of these kids are not your typical college student.  They are taught to be a "team" or "family"...institute a system where incidents like this count towards losing nightlife privileges for the whole group.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry, Guys.
I thought Crowell was gonna be something special for the Dawgs. What a waste.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> That may be half truth. Crowell was another example that some can never turn the corner. I do however think that UGA isnt the only school with these issues. Saban laid the red carpet out for Crowell, and would have probably got him if we had any depth at TB, but we didnt so we got him. It was between Bama and UGA for Crowell......I'm not convinced that if he went to Bama that he wouldnt be in the same situation there as well. It is another black eye for UGA there is no doubt. All these schools are recruiting the same players. We have had our issues over the years with this crap and I have been tired of it, but I have no control over     it.....


and you're not a psychic fortune teller either are you.  So why drag bama into a Uga problem . I do hate that it went bad for you though. He is a undisciplined thug. I still hope the dogs get by carolina. It will make for a better opponent for bama in the seccg. . Roll Tide.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jun 30, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> and you're not a psychic fortune teller either are you.  So why drag bama into a Uga problem . I do hate that it went bad for you though. He is a undisciplined thug. I still hope the dogs get by carolina. It will make for a better opponent for bama in the seccg. . Roll Tide.



Why are you even posting about a UGA problem.I see you are a charter member of the UAACA.


----------



## bamajoey (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Guys.
> I thought Crowell was gonna be something special for the Dawgs. What a waste.



The only waste here is a scholorship. Crowell was a loser from the beginning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2012)

bamajoey said:


> The only waste here is a scholorship. Crowell was a loser from the beginning.



Maybe so, but brownceluse is right. We (Bama) wanted him bad too.


----------



## olcowman (Jun 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> That may be half truth. Crowell was another example that some can never turn the corner. I do however think that UGA isnt the only school with these issues. Saban laid the red carpet out for Crowell, and would have probably got him if we had any depth at TB, but we didnt so we got him. It was between Bama and UGA for Crowell......I'm not convinced that if he went to Bama that he wouldnt be in the same situation there as well. It is another black eye for UGA there is no doubt. All these schools are recruiting the same players. We have had our issues over the years with this crap and I have been tired of it, but I have no control over it.....



It took me a while to get back here... I been busy patting myself on the back. Anyhow, if he did indeed go to Bama, I don't think he would have gotten this far. I hate to brag on Saban, but overall he does keep his players in line and has enough sense to see this sort of thing a coming. (or maybe he just does a good job of burying it?) Regardless, Crowell's attitude and antics probably wouldn't have played so long at UA. 

CMR's approach to discipline is exactly like his game plan for big games... half-'you know what' and mostly unsuccessfull!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> and you're not a psychic fortune teller either are you.  So why drag bama into a Uga problem . I do hate that it went bad for you though. He is a undisciplined thug. I still hope the dogs get by carolina. It will make for a better opponent for bama in the seccg. . Roll Tide.



All I said was Saban wanted the kid too. I even admited to the fact that Bama would have got him over us but Crowell knew he could come in and play right away. Dont act like I posted anything negative or tried to bring Bama in here. You can pour all the salt you want it in the scab, but just remember Bama could have beeen dealing with this crap right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Maybe so, but brownceluse is right. We (Bama) wanted him bad too.


Thank you!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2012)

olcowman said:


> It took me a while to get back here... I been busy patting myself on the back. Anyhow, if he did indeed go to Bama, I don't think he would have gotten this far. I hate to brag on Saban, but overall he does keep his players in line and has enough sense to see this sort of thing a coming. (or maybe he just does a good job of burying it?) Regardless, Crowell's attitude and antics probably wouldn't have played so long at UA.
> 
> CMR's approach to discipline is exactly like his game plan for big games... half-'you know what' and mostly unsuccessfull!


Heres the deal. All of these schools for the most part are going after the same kids. Look at the list of offers that Crowell had. Trent Richardson, Mark Ingram, AJ Green the list could go on and on........ These kids come from different city's, but the neighborhoods are the same. A small percentage of their parents want better for their children and do everything they can to keep them out of the majority in their neighborhood. Dont kid yourself that Bama, and Auburn, and the rest of these schools dont deal with the same issues. I'm not taking up for these thugs by any means I just know what to expect. I work in their neighborhoods everyday and see how they live, and what their taught at an early age. It is what it is. It wont get any better either. If you think UGA is the only school with a thug problem then you are sadly mistaken.............


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> All I said was Saban wanted the kid too. I even admited to the fact that Bama would have got him over us but Crowell knew he could come in and play right away. Dont act like I posted anything negative or tried to bring Bama in here. You can pour all the salt you want it in the scab, but just remember Bama could have beeen dealing with this crap right now.



Ain't rubbing no salt, and if he ever got in Sabans face he would have been gone. RTR. XIV.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Ain't rubbing no salt, and if he ever got in Sabans face he would have been gone. RTR. XIV.



You speaking for Saban? I think it's hillarious that you think you know so much about in the internal dealings with Saban and his players..... Thats just rediculous for any fan of any team to think. 99% of what we think we know we read about. The funniest part about what you say Saban would do is that your dealing with one of if not the most secretive coaches in CF. You know so much that you had forgot all about Saban recruiting Crowell so hard....... I guess that speaks for itself now doesnt it? Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 1, 2012)

olcowman said:


> It took me a while to get back here... I been busy patting myself on the back. Anyhow, if he did indeed go to Bama, I don't think he would have gotten this far. I hate to brag on Saban, but overall he does keep his players in line and has enough sense to see this sort of thing a coming. (or maybe he just does a good job of burying it?) Regardless, Crowell's attitude and antics probably wouldn't have played so long at UA.
> 
> CMR's approach to discipline is exactly like his game plan for big games... half-'you know what' and mostly unsuccessful!



You are full of male bovine feces!   The popo around Tuscaloosa know they had better not mess with football players or they will find themselves on the bread line.  I have it from an authority who should know, a lot of UA players get escorted to their coach and not the jailhouse.  Used to be that way at UGA.

Ever since Jan Kemp, UGA has run away from anything that might tarnish its academic record, including getting the popo to stop targeting athletes.


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Ain't rubbing no salt, and if he ever got in Sabans face he would have been gone. RTR. XIV.



You've seen this happem first hand?


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> You are full of male bovine feces!   The popo around Tuscaloosa know they had better not mess with football players or they will find themselves on the bread line.  I have it from an authority who should know, a lot of UA players get escorted to their coach and not the jailhouse.  Used to be that way at UGA.
> 
> Ever since Jan Kemp, UGA has run away from anything that might tarnish its academic record, including getting the popo to stop targeting athletes.



Let this happen at UA and the arresting officer and newspaper reporters would be going to jail.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 1, 2012)

“We may not make a university student out of him,” he told the jury, “but if we can teach him to read and write, maybe he can work at the post office rather than as a garbageman when he gets through with his athletic career.”


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> “We may not make a university student out of him,” he told the jury, “but if we can teach him to read and write, maybe he can work at the post office rather than as a garbageman when he gets through with his athletic career.”



Why is that QB trying to throw the ball? We all know he cant.... 10 out of 11 aint too bad! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 1, 2012)

He can throw the ball just fine.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Why is that QB trying to throw the ball? We all know he cant.... 10 out of 11 aint too bad! Go Dawgs!




"Just wait 'till next year!"


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 1, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> I have it from an authority who should know, a lot of UA players get escorted to their coach and not the jailhouse.




Welll, I know someone who knows someone who knows someone who knows someone................


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> Let this happen at UA and the arresting officer and newspaper reporters would be going to jail.



Really, and I guess you know someone who knows someone who knows someone too.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 1, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> "Just wait 'till next year!"



What, Crowell gonna be in the backfield with Mett?


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Really, and I guess you know someone who knows someone who knows someone too.



So your saying I'm wrong? I have a feeling I have just as much inside access to bama football as you.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> What, Crowell gonna be in the backfield with Mett?



Most likely when he gets out of jail!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> What, Crowell gonna be in the backfield with Mett?




Doubtful.  We are full at the RB position.

He Techie, remember this?  http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=283660059

Maybe GT would have a shot at a premier talent after he serves his time.  Y'all could sure use some talent.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> So your saying I'm wrong? I have a feeling I have just as much inside access to bama football as you.



Riprap, I would say that you have more inside access to Bama than all of us. You are on a first name basis with Nick, I hear you have Saban autographed Pajama's, you know all about the gray shirt issue's and don't you fish off of his dock between cleaning his boat and tidying up the dock?


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Riprap, I would say that you have more inside access to Bama than all of us. You are on a first name basis with Nick, I hear you have Saban autographed Pajama's, you know all about the gray shirt issue's and don't you fish off of his dock between cleaning his boat and tidying up the dock?



Jealous?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> So your saying I'm wrong? I have a feeling I have just as much inside access to bama football as you.



Then that would be just about nuttin.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 2, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Doubtful.  We are full at the RB position.
> 
> He Techie, remember this?  http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=283660059
> 
> Maybe GT would have a shot at a premier talent after he serves his time.  Y'all could sure use some talent.



You boys sure have a hard time staying on topic over here.  

Student Athletes:   

This puts him somewhere between potty trained and knowing his abc's right?

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/04/27/claiborne-says-he-completed-only-15-to-18-wonderlic-questions/


----------



## ACguy (Jul 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Heres the deal. All of these schools for the most part are going after the same kids. Look at the list of offers that Crowell had. Trent Richardson, Mark Ingram, AJ Green the list could go on and on........ These kids come from different city's, but the neighborhoods are the same. A small percentage of their parents want better for their children and do everything they can to keep them out of the majority in their neighborhood. Dont kid yourself that Bama, and Auburn, and the rest of these schools dont deal with the same issues. I'm not taking up for these thugs by any means I just know what to expect. I work in their neighborhoods everyday and see how they live, and what their taught at an early age. It is what it is. It wont get any better either. If you think UGA is the only school with a thug problem then you are sadly mistaken.............



Do you not see the pattern at UGA? Of course every school has thugs but UGA seems over the top. There is a reason these guys go to UGA over teams like Bama . And It's not to go to the NFL or win a championship.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Do you not see the pattern at UGA? Of course every school has thugs but UGA seems over the top. There is a reason these guys go to UGA over teams like Bama . And It's not to go to the NFL or win a championship.


Never turned a blind eye to the problem. Really couldnt..... I do know this since Damon the paties in his lap drunk driving tard has been gone things have turned in the right direction as far as arrest goes. I also know that all of these sec teams for the most part are after the same kids. You cant look over that either.


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Do you not see the pattern at UGA? Of course every school has thugs but UGA seems over the top. There is a reason these guys go to UGA over teams like Bama . And It's not to go to the NFL or win a championship.



They seem to be hitting the road. Surely by now they know their not going to get any special treatment from law enforcement.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 3, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You boys sure have a hard time staying on topic over here.
> 
> Student Athletes:
> 
> ...



Not everyone can be like Joe Hamilton and coach at his alma mater until he is arrested for DUI.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Hamilton_(American_football)


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Not everyone can be like Joe Hamilton and coach at his alma mater until he is arrested for DUI.....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Hamilton_(American_football)



ouch


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Not everyone can be like Joe Hamilton and coach at his alma mater until he is arrested for DUI.....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Hamilton_(American_football)



Yep Joe made a mistake.  It is nice that you have to pull an article nearly half a decade old to find some dirt on GT.  Btw Hamilton scored 18 on the same test.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 3, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Yep Joe made a mistake.  It is nice that you have to pull an article nearly half a decade old to find some dirt on GT.  Btw Hamilton scored 18 on the same test.



It's been half a decade since GT had a player of any relevance.  

I'd bet Joe would trade that 18 for Claiborne's score and Claiborne's checking account.  Bet you would, too.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> It's been half a decade since GT had a player of any relevance.
> 
> I'd bet Joe would trade that 18 for Claiborne's score and Claiborne's checking account.  Bet you would, too.



Sorry Boodro, I hate tech but I have to call you out on this one. Calvin Johnson was and is a beast and it ain't been that long ago when he played either.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> It's been half a decade since GT had a player of any relevance.
> 
> I'd bet Joe would trade that 18 for Claiborne's score and Claiborne's checking account.  Bet you would, too.



Also I bet any LSU or UGA receiver would love to have Calvin"Megatron" Johnson's paycheck don't you?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> It's been half a decade since GT had a player of any relevance.
> 
> I'd bet Joe would trade that 18 for Claiborne's score and Claiborne's checking account.  Bet you would, too.



As far as the LSU guy I sincerely hope someone is watching out for him, rich people go broke all the time.  Having the education of a ham sandwich doesn't help.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Also I bet any LSU or UGA receiver would love to have Calvin"Megatron" Johnson's paycheck don't you?



There are plenty of former LSU receivers in the NFL drawing a nice paycheck.

This is about a Techie thinking it's funny to degrade an individual because he performed poorly on a test.  That test score didn't hamper Claiborne's marketability, though, so I don't really see what the point was.  Claiborne admitted he blew the test off.  Tech fans just have nothing to cheer about so they have to find a reason to put down an individual.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> There are plenty of former LSU receivers in the NFL drawing a nice paycheck.
> 
> This is about a Techie thinking it's funny to degrade an individual because he performed poorly on a test.  That test score didn't hamper Claiborne's marketability, though, so I don't really see what the point was.  Claiborne admitted he blew the test off.  Tech fans just have nothing to cheer about so they have to find a reason to put down an individual.



Oh no doubt there are plenty of LSU receivers drawing a good paycheck, but name me one that is making what Johnson is. Any receiver, from any school.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## emusmacker (Jul 4, 2012)

we own tech anyway.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> we own tech anyway.



Who doesn't?


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Sorry Boodro, I hate tech but I have to call you out on this one. Calvin Johnson was and is a beast and it ain't been that long ago when he played either.



Calvin has been in the NFL since 2007.  That's 5 full season in the NFL.  

It HAS been half a decade since GT has had a player of any significance.

Decade = 10 years x 1/2 = 5 years.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 4, 2012)

> Georgia Tech ranks last among ACC schools in graduation rates for football and men’s basketball programs, according to figures released Tuesday by the NCAA.



http://www.ajc.com/sports/georgia-tech/looking-at-georgia-tech-1210059.html



> According to the NCAA figures, Tech posted a graduation rate of 55 percent for football





> The LSU football team had the second highest graduation rate in the SEC and well above the national average, according to NCAA data.





> LSU posted a score of 77, second only to Vanderbilt's 86 in the NCAA Graduation Success Rate data released on Tuesday. Florida was the only other school above 70 with a 76. The national average is 67, which was LSU's score last year. LSU improved from 51 to 54 to 60 during the three years prior to that.



http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2011/10/lsu_football_claims_second-hig.html

GT = 2nd rate athletics from 2nd rate athletes with 2nd rate academics.




> ACC football: Boston College 93, Duke 93, Miami 88, Wake Forest 81, Virginia Tech 79, North Carolina 75, Virginia 68, Clemson 62, Maryland 59, Florida State 56, N.C. State 56, *Georgia Tech 55*





> SEC football: Vanderbilt 86, *LSU 77*, Florida 76, Alabama 69, Georgia 65, Auburn 63, Mississippi State 62, Kentucky 61, Tennessee 61, Arkansas 56, Mississippi 54, South Carolina 39






Now stop hating!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 4, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> http://www.ajc.com/sports/georgia-tech/looking-at-georgia-tech-1210059.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ever stop to think that may be because the school is difficult?  We have the highest incoming SAT scores.  http://www.usnews.com/education/blogs/paper-trail/2008/12/30/athletes-show-huge-gaps-in-sat-scores

Now quit whining like someone kicked over your sand castle and enjoy the 4th.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You ever stop to think that may be because the school is difficult?  We have the highest incoming SAT scores.  http://www.usnews.com/education/blogs/paper-trail/2008/12/30/athletes-show-huge-gaps-in-sat-scores
> 
> Now quit whining like someone kicked over your sand castle and enjoy the 4th.



So the athletes just get stupid once they enroll?  

Highest incoming SAT scores, near the bottom in grad rates........hmmmmmm.   


Happy Independence Day! 

I am enjoying mine!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 4, 2012)

IC is enrolling at Alabama State on Monday.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 4, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Calvin has been in the NFL since 2007.  That's 5 full season in the NFL.
> 
> It HAS been half a decade since GT has had a player of any significance.
> 
> Decade = 10 years x 1/2 = 5 years.



Ummm the official 2012 season hasn't started yet. Not to try and rain on your parade, but who was the last LSU player in the last half decade to be of any significance?


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> So the athletes just get stupid once they enroll?
> 
> Highest incoming SAT scores, near the bottom in grad rates........hmmmmmm.
> 
> ...



Well when your players at uga takes class like tv 101 then they will graduate more


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 5, 2012)

onfhunter1 said:


> Well when your players at uga takes class like tv 101 then they will graduate more



Ok, so you think tech is smarter?

Let me tell you what I saw with my own eyes. I got invited to some buds house for a party one evening.  There were mostly UGA fans there but 2 tech fans were there, they were very confused. They were sitting on the tv watching the couch and complaining that the remote woudn't work.  Yep they sure are smart.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, *so you think tech is smarter?*
> 
> Let me tell you what I saw with my own eyes. I got invited to some buds house for a party one evening.  There were mostly UGA fans there but 2 tech fans were there, they were very confused. They were sitting on the tv watching the couch and complaining that the remote woudn't work.  Yep they sure are smart.



Do you really want to go there ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> Do you really want to go there ?



joey I cant wait until Nov. then you can run on back under the stairs for another 6-8 months......... 10 out of 11! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 5, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> Do you really want to go there ?




Do YOU really want to go there??? Talking about Smart anything with your name included is like comparing apples to oranges..

Crawl back in your hole and we'll see you in November except your Avatar will look like this..


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 5, 2012)

Techies are so stupid that someone mentioned it was chili outside, and they ran outside with a bowl and spoon.

They heard Christmas was just around the corner, and they ran outside and looked.

Yep, I do wanna go there.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> joey I cant wait until Nov. then you can run on back under the stairs for another 6-8 months......... 10 out of 11! Go Dawgs!



Nice avatar!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 6, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Ummm the official 2012 season hasn't started yet. Not to try and rain on your parade, but who was the last LSU player in the last half decade to be of any significance?



Cal played in the NFL in 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, and 2011.  That's 5 years in the NFL.  Means he's been out of school for 1/2 of a decade.

Significant players from LSU?  Patrick Peterson comes to mind very quickly.  Here's a list for you: http://espn.go.com/nfl/college/_/letter/l



onfhunter1 said:


> Well when your players at uga takes class like tv 101 then they will graduate more



What in the world to you mean "your players at uga"?  I rest my case as to the intelligence of Techies!


----------

